# get more boost out of stock turbo



## vduBoostd01 (Aug 23, 2004)

hey, had a quick question. Is there an easy way to get more boost out of my stock turbo? Some people tell me there's some sensor switch i can unplug to get more power. Is this true? If so, where is it at? If not, then what can i do to get more power???
Loki


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (vduBoostd01)*

no sensor that i know of.. if you mean free boost than you can adjust your wastegate arm. some people will say its bad and not to do it , but people have been doing it since the dawn of turbos. i did it on my last gti and it ran awesome. 
if you have money you can either get a mbc for about 35.00 and adjust it up a few psi, or if you have 500.00 you can just get a chip. 
but i have never heard of a sensor you unplug to get more boost..


----------



## vduBoostd01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (vtecwrecker)*

how do i adjust the wastegate arm and how much do i adjust it?


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (vtecwrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtecwrecker* »_but i have never heard of a sensor you unplug to get more boost.. 

He's probably referring to the MAP sensor and clamping it to run higher boost but avoid limp mode...


----------



## vduBoostd01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (machx0r)*

so i was right, there is a sensor involved...so i just move a clamp up higher or what? and how do i avoid limp mode??


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (vduBoostd01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vduBoostd01* »_so i just move a clamp up higher or what? and how do i avoid limp mode??

No... clamp = voltage clamp... ie: zener diode
The ECU reads the voltage output from the MAP sensor to determine the ammount of boost the car is making. If the boost goes above it's programmed tolerances the car will go into limp mode. The voltage clamp limits the voltage the ECU is allowed to see from the MAP sensor so the ECU doesn't know you are running more boost. 
Search for MAP clamp or diode or some combination and you'll find tons more info. Keep in mind that clamping the MAP sensor doesn't increase boost (you need a boost controller for that) but it does allow you to run higher boost w/o hitting limp mode.
Personally I suggest you get a chip if you don't have one already and worry about the rest later


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (vduBoostd01)*

No you were not right.. There is no sensor that you can remove to or clamp to get more boost.. If you are running higher boost than say 14psi the ecu will shut it down.. Then what you can do is put a voltage clamp on the map sensor so the eco won't see the extra boost. But it will not give you more boost.. There is 2 ways to get more boost. Adjust the wastegate, get a boost controller, or get a chip. That's it.. And if I somehow missed one please do tell. But unplugging a sensor will not do it..


----------



## vduBoostd01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (vtecwrecker)*

so i have to adjust the wastegate arm AND get a boost controller or can i just adjust the wastegate arm for now?? how?


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (vduBoostd01)*

You should just spend the 35 bux on a mbc.. Adjusting your wg is only good for 1 or 2 psi.. The mbc is adjustable for a lot more.. You can get about 14psi before your ecu will shut you down.. So shoot for that.. The wg is free, but you propbly won't notice enough of a difference to make you happy.. Do a search also.. There is a lot to learn about this stuff in here. So learn what you can first and ask questions later..


----------



## vduBoostd01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (vtecwrecker)*

Thanks for the info, i did some research on the mbc's and i have a better idea of whats goin on now.. Thanks again..


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (vduBoostd01)*

no problem dude..


----------



## DrFreddy (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (vtecwrecker)*

you realize that if you're going to increase boost you're going to run lean right? You can't find a magical switch somewhere that you flip on or off, or remove some sensor that is just holding your car back from being that 300 hp beast with stock parts. If you want to up your boost and keep your car from running like crap, get your car chipped. If you want it running smoother, upgrade your N75 valve. If you want more power on top of that, upgrade your intake, exhaust, downpipe, turbo, etc, whatever. Don't try to jimmy rig your car or you will pay for it in the long run.


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

actually depending on how much he adjusts the boost he wont run lean. the first 02 sensor and the maf sensor will take care of things untill 1. your fpr maxes out or 2. injectors max out. thats of course he some how get by limp mode with out a diode or chip. so he gets a diode. he can still run about 17 psi with out running lean. if you still want that extra 2 psi that the ko3s can push buy a 4bar fpr.


----------



## vduBoostd01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: :..BoraXTC..:*

I am in the process of all the upgrades, I've only had this jetta for 4 days now. I am still looking for the best pipe, intake, etc. Any suggestions, please let me know.. Same goes for chip and/or diode. I just need some suggestions on where to go to get the right stuff


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (DrFreddy)*

The Split Second BCS is just clamps the MAP sensor. Same thing the diode does. You won't run lean. In fact the stock map runs you overly rich. up to 1 bar.
One guy on here unplugged his WG line







on the dyno and STILL didn't run that danerously lean. *Kids don't try that at home*


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: get more boost out of stock turbo (SnowGTI2003)*

I haven't looked at the Split Sec BCS much but I have to assume it does more than just clamp the MAP. Some VAG-COM logs would be nice. 
Considering they have the VC2 (which is very similiar to a project I am working on) for a lot less it has to do more than just clamp the MAP.


----------



## chilli323 (Mar 11, 2015)

My k03 was running 22psi then my impeller broke. Replaced it with a k04 now I'm getting 8psi. Go figure. Gotta do some tweaking


----------



## kent101mart (Oct 2, 2021)

vduBoostd01 said:


> hey, had a quick question. Is there an easy way to get more boost out of my stock turbo? Some people tell me there's some sensor switch i can unplug to get more power. Is this true? If so, where is it at? If not, then what can i do to get more power???
> Loki


I have a mk4 jetta 1.8t that I have the waist gate hose pinched with a vice grip for about 3 months now no problems it has a pretty big power gain


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^spammer


----------



## kent101mart (Oct 2, 2021)

Big_Tom said:


> ^spammer
> [/QUOTE
> 
> You think I'm a spammer or what?


----------



## BoostedHatchback (Jun 21, 2020)

Well, you did respond to a 6 year old thread.


----------



## kent101mart (Oct 2, 2021)

BoostedHatchback said:


> Well, you did respond to a 6 year old thread.



Yeah I didn't notice it was that old 
But to be honest I don't think that automaticly turns me into a spammer


----------

